# Bolt Handle Bending....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Got some questions on bending bolt handle.... My 03's bolt handle was bent a longtime ago to allow use of a scope on the gun, when the military had a4's made all the handle had done was a small grinding... I wanted to bend it back and grind it a little to make it in line with the bolt from my grand father's rifle (its an a3 as well) I think the bolt might actually be an a4 bolt, but its been modified beyond repair... I thought about using a torch but I am afraid that would mess up the metal of the body... Don't want it to shatter.... Any suggestions the bolt on the right is the supposed a4 bolt on the left is mine....


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

or bend it to give it a smoother bend at least...


----------

